# Topics > 5G >  5G, AT&T Inc., Dallas, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Developer - AT&T Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"5G: Separating Fact from Fiction"

by Tom Keathley
December 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"AT&T Unveils 5G Roadmap Including Trials In 2016"

February 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"Intel to Collaborate with AT&T on Software-Centric Network Technologies"

by Andre Fuetsch
August 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intel bets on 5G wireless networks and AI to power its future"

by Robert Hof
August 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

AT&T fixed wireless 5G trials | Delivering ultra-fast connections

Published on Sep 14, 2017




> In June 2017, we expanded our fixed wireless 5G trials in Austin using millimeter Wave technology, delivering ultra-fast connections across the city.

----------


## Airicist

AT&T names the first cities to get mobile 5G

Published on Feb 21, 2018




> Just three to start, but more are on the way.

----------


## Airicist

What is 5G? - A breakdown of 5G technology explained 

Published on Nov 19, 2018




> TechMeOut explores everything that you to know about the future of 5G technology. This new, faster and more reliable network could transform the internet.
> 
> Arun Ghosh from AT&T Labs breaks down the details of millimeter waves and why it is important for technologies like wireless AR gaming and self-driving cars.

----------


## Airicist

WATCH: Learn what's Possible with AT&T 5G Technology

Published on Dec 17, 2018




> From interactive holograms to live 4K HDR content, AT&T is opening worlds of possibility with their new 5G technology.

----------


## Airicist

Connecting our lives through 5G

Published on Jan 9, 2019




> Includes forward looking statements about emerging technology.
> AT&T is connecting our lives through 5G, making it possible for healthcare to be more efficient, impacting the way we experience large scale events with more immersive capabilities, and new bringing new real-world experiences with augmented reality.

----------


## Airicist

We're bringing 5G to life

Published on Jul 31, 2019




> Learn more about the latest developments and innovation in 5G technology

----------


## Airicist

The future of 5G | Andre Fuetsch COSM interview

Jul 3, 2020




> Jay Richards interviews Andre Fuetsch, President of AT&T Labs and Chief Technical Officer at AT&T, about the future of 5G communications. Feutsch says that one of the great benefits of 5G will not only be faster speeds, but much lower latency. This will be a "game changer" for latency-sensitive applications such as autonomous vehicles, drones, and online gaming that require real time information. 
> 
> Andre Feutsch oversees the global technology direction for AT&T. This includes network planning, the company’s innovation road map, AT&T Labs, AT&T Foundry, and the intellectual property organization. His responsibilities include spearheading the design of the company’s next-generation 5G wireless infrastructure and software-defined networking (SDN) initiative.
> 
> He’s also heavily involved in AT&T’s push into open source software and other open standards, and engagement and collaboration with the broader developer community.
> 
> Since joining AT&T in 1995, Andre has supported and led several organizations responsible for software, systems and network architecture, planning and engineering, where he holds six patents in the field of network traffic optimization and database design. He earned his bachelor’s degree in Industrial Engineering and Operations Research at U.C. Berkeley and completed his graduate coursework in Computer Science at Stanford University.

----------


## Airicist

Before 5G Museum | AT&T

Jan 1, 2021




> Welcome and please step right up to the Before 5G Museum, a gallery of exhibits presented by AT&T. Before your eyes you'll see a number of items that might seem commonplace to you now, but may very well be rendered useless in the near future thanks to 5G. Please enjoy yourself, but just remember not to touch the artifacts.

----------

